# git_daemon hangs when starting



## davorin (Aug 19, 2014)

When I start either manually or through the boot process the git daemon in FBSD10 FreeBSD 10, it just hangs and can't proceed. In rc.conf I have:


```
git_daemon_enable="YES"
git_daemon_directory="/home/git"
git_daemon_flags="--enable=receive-pack --base-path=/home/git --export-all"
```

Starting manually is okay. Can leave a shell open, but if the machine reboots I need console access to proceed. Glad the HP microservers have remote console (o;


----------

